# Need Some Female Advice



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I want to buy my lady a new hairdryer just as a because I am thinking of you gift. She literally has to tap her old one at times to get it working. 

I looked on Amazon and wow! I didn't know there would be so much selection. I mean dryers with ionized technology? Lol I have no idea what that means or what I am looking for.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

My stylist likes the brands BaByliss and Chi. Is her hair straight or curly? Is it thick or fine? Does she have a ton of hair? how long is it?

FWIW, this is an awesome gift.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't go to Amazon. Go to her stylist. Seriously. Go talk to her stylist, and get suggestions from her. If anyone knows your lady's hair as well as she does it's her stylist.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Nano Titanium Portofino Dryer - BaBylissPRO | Ulta Beauty


Free Shipping at $35. BaBylissPRO Nano Titanium Portofino 2000-watt Italian motor Dryer is enhanced with Nano Titanium technology to distribute heat evenly for optimal results.



www.ulta.com













Chi CHI For ULTA Beauty Gorgeous Blowout Kit | Ulta Beauty


Every day is a gorgeous hair day with the CHI Holiday for ULTA Beauty Gorgeous Blowout Kit! Featuring your favorite CHI essentials along with this powerful, lightweight hair dryer your hair will be blown away and left with gorgeous shine.



www.ulta.com





Beauty stuff is my favorite thing!!! I love makeup and hair and all that girly nonsense. Yay! The advice to talk to her stylist is the BEST advice. She will know what she needs. Tell me what you decide on and then tell me what she says when she gets it. SO FUN!!!


----------



## Skookaroo (Jul 12, 2021)

Honestly, just you thinking about how that’s a problem for her and giving her a thoughtful gift is wow, amazing


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I want to buy my lady a new hairdryer just as a because I am thinking of you gift. She literally has to tap her old one at times to get it working.
> 
> I looked on Amazon and wow! I didn't know there would be so much selection. I mean dryers with ionized technology? Lol I have no idea what that means or what I am looking for.


Just make you sure you get one that has enough wattage. If she travels you may want to get one that can also serve as a travel dryer abroad although good hotels already have them in the rooms.

Most of them come with all the different attachments you would need, such as a diffuser and a brush and different things like a narrow quick dryer on the end. So just look for one that has those attachments and that's going to be most of them. I think the ionizer is just something that's injecting a little moisture but probably not so you notice. Most people are drying their hair after it's wet anyway so not sure it makes a big difference.

I always just bought basic ones because I don't do a lot of styling with mine so I'm fine with just a Con Air. Don't pay too much for one because you can literally pay however much you want to but probably $30 to $50 is all you should have to spend on that.

Places like Ulta beauty are all over the place and they have a selection.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

One-Step Volumizer Original 1.0 Hair Dryer and Hot Air Brush - Revlon | Ulta Beauty


Free Shipping at $35. The Revlon Salon One-Step Hair Dryer and Volumizer is designed to deliver gorgeous volume and brilliant shine in a single step.



www.ulta.com





If she wears her hair straight, I have one of these that I LOVE... Drybar makes one that costs twice as much but my stylist says the Revlon one is fine.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'm a man but my daughter and all her friends are going nuts over the Dyson airwrap.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Honestly, I'd give her a gift card to her stylist or beauty supply shop and tell her that you noticed she needed a new hair dryer. Then, she can pick out her own and get exactly what she wants, but she'll still be touched by your thoughtfulness.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Get the one with the reserve container for flour.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I want to buy my lady a new hairdryer just as a because I am thinking of you gift. She literally has to tap her old one at times to get it working.
> 
> I looked on Amazon and wow! I didn't know there would be so much selection. I mean dryers with ionized technology? Lol I have no idea what that means or what I am looking for.


Greenworks makes a pretty nice cordless blower but she'll have to commit to an 80s hair style.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

As a husband I’m feeling pretty inadequate right now.
Thanks for raising the bar @ThatDarnGuy!


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

DownButNotOut said:


> Don't go to Amazon. Go to her stylist. Seriously. Go talk to her stylist, and get suggestions from her. If anyone knows your lady's hair as well as she does it's her stylist.


100% agree

Go to a professional who knows your partner's hair an get their opinions. Better yet, schedule a hair appointment for her. Let her think that's the gift. Meet the stylist, then circle back later that day to discuss... now you have pretext to be there and intel to get that gift!

But yes, professional opinions matter!


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> Honestly, I'd give her a gift card to her stylist or beauty supply shop and tell her that you noticed she needed a new hair dryer. Then, she can pick out her own and get exactly what she wants, but she'll still be touched by your thoughtfulness.


I was going to say, retrieve the one that needs to go away and say, "I think it's time for this thing to retire," grab the keys, look at her and say "where do we go find the replacement," and go shopping with her for one.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Nothing says I love you like a large brown grocery sack with eyeholes pre-cut for her comfort.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Some thoughtful suggestions from member here. Would just like to add, min 1400w or more, and with cool shot(the switch which turns off the heating element momentarily) hastens the drying of the hair.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dyson


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

If she doesn't have a stylist or you don't know who that is, buy whatever most closely resembles what has worn out. But keep the receipt in case she prefers something else. 

You are being very thoughtful, sweet & attentive.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I have the Dyson and honestly it's worth every cent.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I want to buy my lady a new hairdryer just as a because I am thinking of you gift. She literally has to tap her old one at times to get it working.
> 
> I looked on Amazon and wow! I didn't know there would be so much selection. I mean dryers with ionized technology? Lol I have no idea what that means or what I am looking for.


One safe way to do this find the model of the hair dryer to see all its features and then get one like that is just a bit better than what she has.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

MarmiteC said:


> I have the Dyson and honestly it's worth every cent.


Do you? I hear such mixed reviews I’ve been hesitant. Which one do you have?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I took the advice of going to the place that does her hair. At their advice I purchased a really nice hair dryer with all sorts of accessories along with a gift certificate and a big bottle of her favorite shampoo and conditioner. 

Before giving it to her, I walked past her with her old dryer and she curiously said what ya doing? I said I can fix it! I then opened the trash and threw it in and gave her the baggy of gifts 🎁. She loves it! Thanks everybody!!


----------

